# Gehl AL-20DX mini loader ?



## mek

*m,jdmnfk;uejfv;kl3iwejksl*

jnjkh,


----------



## fwf

The specs show "SAE Rated Operating Load of 700 lbs".

That's not very impressive if you are handling logs.


----------



## Lumberjack

SAE rating is 50% of tipping cap. on rubber tires and 35% on tracks.

700 pounds is a 2' long piece of 3' red oak. Nothin to sneeze at. Is it a mini loader or a small skid steer (like you ride in?).


----------



## fwf

Any idea what the price is?


----------



## juststumps

14.5k on ebay
This auction is for a 2002 Gehl AL-20DX Mini loader. This machine is new and has never been sold. It does have 6 hours from moving it around. The paint is faded and has a little rust from sitting outside but it is new!! The machine comes with a bucket, Aux Hyd's, quick attach, Kubota 3 cyl liquid cooled diesel engine. It has the heavy duty skid steer type tires. The steering is articulated. You control the forward and reverse with foot pedals and the loader with a joy stick, very nice to operate. The engine is 20hp. The working load is 700lbs tipping load is 1400lbs! The machine weighs 1975lbs. It will travel 6mph! lift height at hinge pin is 82.5" This machine is the Avantage series so there is a ton of attachments you can buy to get just about anything done. You won't tear up the lawns like a skid steer but you also won't get stuck with the dif lock. The list on this machine is $23000. I have set the first bid very low and plan on selling it here on ebay!! WI residents need to pay tax. I will ship if the buyer sets up. If you need to talk call Dave at 608-201-0145. GOOD LUCK! Remember this is a new machine!


----------



## Koa Man

I just checked with a dealer on the West Coast this past Monday and he quoted me $18K for a new Gehl AL20DX Series II machine. Comes with a standard bucket. You can get an adapter plate to use the attachments for a miniskid (Dingo, Boxer, Ramrod, Kanga etc) on the Gehl for $485. 700 lbs of lift capacity is nothing to sneeze at. That is about the same lift as my Prowler mini skid with the optional weight plates I have. It will lift much more brush and logs than 2 guys can carry. I have some pictures of it in action on this thread. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=21399
I was thinking of getting this machine in addition to the Prowler. The Gehl is 38.5 inches wide, so it won't go through a 36 inch gate like the Prowler, but you don't have to be as careful with in on lawns.

mek,
Who quoted you those low prices? I would buy one now for that price.


----------



## P_woozel

I took a freind to look at one and he liked it so much He' getting one with a 4in1 bucket and a backhoe, and a set of tongs. I'd rather have 700# lift instead of 150# Only slightly widr than the dingo and much more veresatile. He'sgetting it all for 26k pretty good.


----------



## Koa Man

mek,
Can you let me know the name of the 2nd dealer? I'll get one now for those prices. Gehl makes the adapter plate so I can run all my mini skid attachments on that machine.


----------



## Koa Man

Gehl AL20DX.

Well, I'm buying one from Griesbach, along with the adapter plate to use the mini skid attachments. It won't fit through a 36" gate, but I'll still be able to use it a lot and won't have to lay out my rubber mats since it is an articulated wheel loader and "turf friendly." That coupled with my Prowler mini skid should make me and my 2 guys a force to be reckoned with for the back yard jobs against big crews. I like the Prowler a lot, except for having to be real careful making turns. That slows it down quite a bit, but on areas where I don't need to worry about the ground, it is just an awesome little machine.

Machine should be here within a month. I'll post pictures and my opinion on this machine then.


----------



## P_woozel

I say fook that gate thing anyway, I mean some if not most of the stuff we do in yards fighting thru that 3' gate is a money killing waste of time, I've started taking out sections of fence, most of the customers want a cheap price anyway, not to mention the sacrifices we have made in nour machinery so it will fitr thru a small opening, case in point the RG50 probably the most unstable grinder ever made after the outer drive wheels are removed in order to fit thru a gate.


----------



## Koa Man

Small outside gates are a major pain in the behind. I could never understand why some of the properties we go to have a fence or wall running for 20 or more feet, but to get to the other side, the gate is only 30 inches! I did one job where the fence was 18 ft. long and the gate to pass through it was only 24 inches! I couldn't even get my 26" wide wheel barrow through it. To me outside gates should be a minimum of 48 inches. 

mek,
I got the grapple from Top Notch Equipment. It is a great tool. I don't know what the shipping is going to run. I use Yellow Transport all the time, they have always given me the best prices. It cost me $1600 to send the Prowler mini skid from S.C. to HI. I think the overall dimensions on the Gehl is bigger. Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

HAHAHA nice to see you guy's have the same problem's as us Brit's....36'' gates the person who invented that size gate ,deserve's my boot up his 'jacksy' [behind ,arse]


----------



## Koa Man

I just picked up the Gehl yesterday and it is still sitting on my trailer. They had it on a steel pallet with straps welded. I just cut everything free with my Sawzall. I started it up and used the bucket to lift the wheels off the ground to slide the front part of the pallet out and drove it forward a couple of feet to get the back out. It started to get dark so I will probably unload it tomorrow. I got home late from work so only had about an hour to mess with it. I have the adapter plate to run standard mini skid attachments instead of using Gehl proprietory stuff. The machine looks good and I like the articulated wheel design. I just got to see how it performs.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

koa is the stump grinder attachment working ok ??? have you tried it out yet??? if so how well did it work ???


----------



## Koa Man

The stump grinder is working fine, however I have not had a chance to use it on a "real" stump. The only thing I ground out with it was a large papaya tree stump, which is not wood and very soft. I am scheduled to grind out two stumps with it tomorrow. These stumps are on a steep slope. I will need to lift the loader arms about 5 ft. high to get all of it. Hard to explain the situation, but I will take some pictures. The side to side movement is slow, but the cutter wheel speed is good.


----------



## Liston

This machine is a Avant-tecno machine made in finland


----------



## Koa Man

I played with the Gehl a little today, pushing dirt and trying to fill the bucket. I need to play with it a little more to get the hang of it. It does not have the traction and ability to really push hard into a mount of dirt like my Prowler (track machine). I definitely see the advantage of tracks running in dirt. However, I can make all kinds of turns on grass with it and it won't rip up the turf like the track machine would. The bucket controls are also much more sensitive than the Prowler, so it is harder to control the bucket. The bucket controls on the Prowler is extremely precise. My main reason for getting the Gehl is to run over turf using the log grapple, not moving dirt. For that purpose it should work great.


----------



## Koa Man

I ground out two stumps that would have been difficult for most grinders with the Terra stumper today. Bottom line is I like it a lot. I found a serial number on the grinder and by the number it looks like I have the 55th one built. I posted pictures and other info in this thread.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=289683#post289683


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

KOA could you please give me the web address for the grapple you have.


----------



## TreeJunkie

Koa, 


You have it good. Nice machinery you have. Can't wait to pick up a mini myself. 
Hope to see some pics of the Gehl w/ your grapple in action! That will be a bad arse combo!

Later


----------



## Koa Man

Rolla,
Here you go.
http://www.topnotchequipment.com/


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

thanks


----------



## Koa Man

Just thought I'll post some pictures of my Gehl lifting some logs. We took down a eucalyptus and could just dump the debris down a ravine. I also have some pictures of it running on wet grass. It rained for about 5 hours the night before. Look at the before and after pictures of it running on the very damp lawn. No damage.

The first 3 pictures are of it picking up a log, taking it to the top of the ravine and then a picture of the logs in the ravine. The next two pictures are before running on the wet grass and after.


----------



## ASD

*Gehl'S SUCK !!!*

DON'T BY ANY THING FROM Gehl AS WE HAD TWO 7810 SKID STEER'S A 362 MIN. EX AND A 4835 SKID STEER . ALL OF THEM WERE JUNK (WE MADE THE DEALER TAKE THEM BACK!!!!!!!! THE 7810 WAS THE WORST. FIRST ONE BROKE DOWN 14 TIMES IN 82HR. !!! THEY REPLACED IT WITH A NEW ONE (THAT WAS BUILT JUST FOR US / PULLED OFF THE LINE TAKEN APART RE ASSEMBLED BY THEIR ENGINEERS WITH ALL THE UPDATES AND SHIPPED )AND THAT ONE HAS BROKE DOWN 10 TIMES IN 79HR!! JUST TO CLARIFY BROKE DOWN MEANS THE UNIT HAD TO BE DRAGGED ON TO A TRAILER OR THE MECHANIC HAD TO COME OUT (WITCH TOOK 3 TO 4 DAYS) BECAUSE THE UNIT COULD NOT BE MOVED. THEY HAVE NO PARTS ON HAND AND IT TAKES DAYS TO WEEKS TO GET EVEN THE MOST BASIC PARTS !


----------



## Koa Man

ASD,
Sorry to hear of the problems you had with your Gehl. I am not encouraging or advising anyone to buy this machine, but I bought this 3 year old machine used 6 months ago and it has been trouble free so far. 

This link seems to counter what you say about Gehl, although I don't doubt that every company makes a lemon now and then.
http://www.************/archive/index.php/t-36997.html


----------



## ASD

the big problem with gehl is that they don't build their own tractors !they just paint them yellow change a couple of items and put stickers on them !

gehl track loaders are takeuchi with a different cab

wheel loaders are jcb

skid steers are mustangs 

min ex are imports


----------



## ASD

the biggest problem is that when something dose go wrong "it not are fault it a problem with a vendor" (i have heard this 31 times on 4 different gehl's) my biggest gripe is i did not buy parts from vendors and build a ASD mobile i bought a gehl . in 17 years in bis. i have never delt with another company that wanted to blame the vender's for their product


----------

